# birthday cake



## K9Drover (Oct 2, 2008)

Does anyone have a recipe for a birthday cake for dogs that you could put meat into .


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Why not make a doggie loaf with brown rice, veggies and meat? I'm sure you could put it in a cake pan if shape is important to your dogs!


----------



## Puddincat (Dec 14, 2008)

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Poochie-Meat-Cakes/Detail.aspx

I have this one bookmarked. Haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## K9Drover (Oct 2, 2008)

do you have a recipie for the loaf?


----------



## K9Drover (Oct 2, 2008)

This looks doable. Any idea of something that would work as an icing but obviously not sugar ?


----------



## Mitchooooo (Dec 3, 2008)

NO NO SUGAR....lol wot i did for my was, I baked a pot pie, took it out the pan/fliped it over baked it alittle more, than made some egg salad put it in the blender a made some frosting......an wow she was happy!!!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: K9DroverThis looks doable. Any idea of something that would work as an icing but obviously not sugar ?


Mashed potatos, instant are easiest and stickier, plus food colouring to make different colours!


----------



## K9Drover (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh yeh, I like that idea with the mashed spuds. I will give this a try.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I saw this on LiveJournal a while back. I think it's brilliant! http://community.livejournal.com/bakebakebake/2292719.html#cutid1


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Beaten egg (Meringue)would also make a good "frosting".

A friend of mine owns a "doggie daycare". Her pup and another that goes to the daycare have the same birthday. Here are Cheyenne(the GSD) and Sassy with one of their cakes. (The cakes were made by Sassys owner.) Cheyenne was ALL ABOUT the CAKE, Sassy was more into all the TOYS!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Here is the last cake we made for Tooz's b-day this year...









A close-up of the layers...









The "cake" part of it was raw ground chicken and the "frosting" was mashed sweet potatoes with Old Mother Hubbard dog bone garnish.
Mm mm mm...deeeeeeelish!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimmi like Tooz's cake idea! Grimmi wanna VISIT Tooz, on her B day!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Wow those cakes look great. Risa might be packing her bags right now.


----------

